# Which of the following is NOT TRUE #7



## Beorn (May 4, 2002)

Which of the following is NOT true?
For Dundorer...


----------



## Dûndorer (May 4, 2002)

Thank you Beorn. i o u one.


----------



## Úlairi (May 5, 2002)

Now where does it say that Gollum's eyes glinted green so I'll stick with that one!


----------



## Elias (May 5, 2002)

I'm not sure that Bilbo ripped his hood! So I think that that's the right answer.


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (May 6, 2002)

i put the same as ^him^


----------



## Úlairi (May 7, 2002)

Can't be bothered looking it up!


----------



## Walter (May 7, 2002)

Gollum's eyes can't turn green, at least I can't seem to remember on which occasion they did...

Maybe it's my "lucky punch"


----------



## DGoeij (May 7, 2002)

*waving* Nice to see Walter again, too. 

But I remember Bilbo only loosing the buttons off his coat, not his hood.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 7, 2002)

i will explain the answers soon (maybe later today). i im going to quote them, so there is no confusion.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 7, 2002)

Bilbo didn't tear his hood, just his coat and waistcoat.


----------



## wonko (May 8, 2002)

i remember bilbo breaking his buttons off but not the hood... what's the answer?


----------



## Elias (May 14, 2002)

Please someone post another thread like this!!!


----------



## Dûndorer (May 14, 2002)

Q- did bilbo lose both his hood AND his buttons?
A- yes he did the book says, "he had lost HOOD, cloak, food, pony, his BUTTONS and his friends." so this was true

Q- was bilbo the last to talk in the book?
A he says, "thank goodness." which is the last thing spoke by someone in the book. so this is also true.

Q- can gollums eyes turn green?
A-it says, "...gollum stiffened at once, and sniffed, and his eyes went green." so yes this is true.

Q- gobblins came to help the wolves beat gandalf thorin and co.?
A- who were the goblins coming to help the wolves beat? NOT gandalf thorin and co. it says in the book, "then suddenly goblins came running up yelling. they thought a battle with the WOODMAN was going on; but they soon learned what had realy happened." so yes they did COME try to beat them, they CAME to try to beat woodman. so they didnt know they were going to face gandalf thorin and co. this one is false.

ps. sorry i didnt post this up right away. i had i research essay to do for world civ. and now i wont be able to post alot either because i got a research essay in english. ARG!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dûndorer _
> *Q- did bilbo lose both his hood AND his buttons?
> A- yes he did the book says, "he had lost HOOD, cloak, food, pony, his BUTTONS and his friends." so this was true*



Where is this in the book?


----------



## Elias (May 15, 2002)

I didn't notice that the book mentioned that Bilbo lose his hood but I have only read the finnish version of it.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 15, 2002)

it says it on page 90. its on the second sentence on the page!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for the page Dûndorer. I'll look at it when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## legoman (May 18, 2002)

Surely though Bilbo tore his clothes and lost buttons WHILST escaping from the Goblins not after, why would he escape then rip his own clothes?


----------



## Goldberry344 (May 26, 2002)

if you want to be really peticular, he LOST his hood, he didnt rip it. it says nothing about a ripped hood. but thats only if you really want to be a nitwit.


----------



## Úlairi (May 27, 2002)




----------



## legoman (May 27, 2002)

hmm a nitwit, wow havent been called that for years so yes, I do want to be a nitwit. 
(anyone know where that insult is derived from, I have no idea.)


----------



## Goldberry344 (May 27, 2002)

er, its just fun to say...?


----------



## Úlairi (May 28, 2002)

Nitwit. Sounds like a nit with a bit of wit about it. So, it's a put-down to say that you are a nit, but a compliment to say that you have wit. So, is it a cop-out or a compliment? Hmmm...I shall ponder this.


----------



## legoman (May 29, 2002)

I think it may be one of those insults people used when they really wanted to say something bad but they also didn't want to offend the person and so came up with nitwit, genius.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jun 8, 2002)

ohmy, i dont know what it is with my vocabulary, but people have been picking on it lately...first RD has to comment on my use of the word "antsey" and now you guys with nitwit...and then the multiple times i get comments every day... gar.


----------

